
FBI Director Comey at cyber conference: 'You're stuck with me' - doctorshady
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-comey-idUSKBN16F23N
======
tptacek
This is basically a political story. "You're stuck with me" is in reference to
his conflicts both with the Obama administration last year and with the Trump
administration this year; he's saying he intends to serve his full 10-year
term.

Bear in mind, the "10 year term" the FBI Director serves is mostly enforced by
norms. The FBI Director can be fired by the President or removed by Congress.

~~~
sandworm101
Or sidelined, put out to pasture, by revoking his clearances. He can be
reduced to a figurehead if, perhaps, he was implicated in something that
warranted a multi-year investigation. That would be more humiliating than
being simply fired.

------
kyleschiller
Can we please not let "cyber" become short for cyber security?

~~~
sandworm101
The use of "cyber" is good. It draws a bright line between the informed and
ignorant, between the dolts who spend all day playing with powerpoint and the
people actually running the show.

~~~
kyleschiller
That's a good point.

------
komali2
>Comey also reiterated a plea for technology companies to enable authorities
to access encrypted data on mobile devices and in messaging apps.

At a "cyber" conference, whatever that means, but I assume it's the sort of
place technology leaders will be hanging out. Aka, exactly the sort of people
who would predictably react to his news that the FBI was unable to crack half
of the devices they acquired through warrants with "oh, you were able to crack
half? That's not good, we should increase security."

What's with the government's thick skull when it comes to what the technology
community wants? I think the majority has been quite clear.

------
Analemma_
That's certainly the kind of attitude that will warm people to his pleas for
crypto backdoors /s

------
droopybuns
This kind of foolish quip is further evidence that this clown is not qualified
to lead the FBI.

Leaders don't broadcast how people are "stuck" with them. This is what a
dysfunctional middle manager burps out when their mouth is moving faster than
their brain.

Fire this idiot.

